# OLD Oklahoma Joe Refresh



## rickhdz36 (May 18, 2017)

Hello fellas! 
New and if you haven't seen my other post I just got an Old Oklahoma joe and it needs some work. Trying to have it ready by memorial weekend to make some pulled pork! So I bought it the other day and it was raining and the sun was setting so what look like a little rust turned out more than I thought when the sun came out. So here is the before.













IMG_4284.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4285.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4283.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4287.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4304.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4291.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4292.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4294.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4300.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4299.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017






I didn't get before pics of the inside but it was black and greasy. that's where I started. I hosed it all down and cleaned out the inside. Used a Copper brush and scrubbed as much as I could. Used some Simply Green and let it soak for a bit. Scrubbed scrubbed scrubbed! Lol then some dawn and scrubbed some more. I did as much as I could with the brush. Here's the after.













IMG_4297.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4296.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017


















IMG_4298.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 18, 2017






I started the cleaning tonight. I'll post some more pics in the morning. Hopefully be done tomorrow and ready for some paint. Trying to get it painted before I go back to work. Thanks for viewing


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

Great start!

You will have a very nice smoker when you are done!

Al


----------



## noxwaste (May 19, 2017)

I love watching restoration type stuff.. I'll be checking back on this one.


----------



## rickhdz36 (May 20, 2017)

I was able to finish the clean up and paint yesterday before the rain storm hit. Also was able to slowly bake and season it. Pretty excited to use this on my next day off. 

Clean up!













IMG_4314.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4325.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4320.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4316.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4317.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017






The Paint













IMG_4329.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4333.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4335.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017


















IMG_4336.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 20, 2017






So that's it for now. I'm going to order the handles and new grates from horizon or make the grates myself. Also need to redo the bottom self because that is basically a goner lol will post as it comes together. Any tips would be appreciated since this is my first smoker.


----------



## noxwaste (May 20, 2017)

I really like how you left the OJ logo plate looking a bit weathered and dated. Adds a lot to this great restoration! Good job dude!


----------



## rickhdz36 (May 20, 2017)

Thanks! I figured I'd keep it looking like its got some cooks under its belt lol


----------



## rickhdz36 (May 21, 2017)

So I decided to make my own diffuser and I'm super happy about it. It kicked my ass. Lol my boss let me have some scrap metal from work and I think it came out pretty sweet. 

It's 1/4" aluminum, hoping that's ok to use?? Please let me know lol also I think I might have gone too small on the holes in the front but I'm gonna see how that goes. I also have a SS extension I can bolt on so it is flush against the wall. But I need to see it in daylight. Yes it's raining again. So sorry for the bad pics. I bent the aluminum up a couple degrees and I think ALONE it fits nice. But like I said I'll see when there is sun out. 

The starting piece (the holes are from previous use)













IMG_4352.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_4353.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017






The finished product. Without the SS extension 













IMG_4354.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_4355.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017






With the Extension 













IMG_4356.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_4358.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_4359.JPG



__ rickhdz36
__ May 21, 2017






Let me know what you guys think! 
Thx


----------

